# SS Politician



## graymay (Aug 2, 2007)

Probably been asked before, however does anyone have the crew list of the SS Politician (whisky galore fame)
Also, what was she doing there when she was on her way to Jamaica?
Thanks


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

She was on her way to join a convoy at Loch Ewe as far as I know.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

I sailed in a later "Politician" and have been unable to
find crew lists of her,
In fact I sailed in about 15 different Harrison ships
late 50's and 60's and not one of them appear in the
Newfoundland archives.

Pat Baker.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

The 1941 Crew Agreements and Logbooks of POLITICIAN official number 147482 is available from here.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.g...&_ps=15&_ro=any&_rd=&_rsd=&_red=&_fr=&_st=adv
However a search of the internet may be able to give you same. 
Pat,
Crew Agreements 1951 -1976 at MHA at Memorial University of Newfoundland have not been indexed. An e mail to MUN giving the ships name and O/N will probably give a result.

regards
Roger


----------



## Graham the pipe (Sep 6, 2010)

_Three 'old girls of the sea' are we
Polly, T'ish Ann and - maybe - me.
That would be four, I hear you cry.
True - but politicians DO lie!

_


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Like most politicans they loose their way when in power


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Roger Griffiths,
many thanks for that Roger.
I have been onto the MUN website, entered all the ships names,
Official numbers and dates of discharges, and was told that they
had no record of these ships.

Do you have any ideas where else I could try?

Cheers and best wishes,

Pat Baker.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Pat,
I am surprised by the negative response from MUN. Have you emailed them direct? It could be that thay are not there and are at TNA or NMM Greenwich.
A 10% specimen group of all crew agreements 1951-1976 are in The National Archives; the remaining 90% for years ending in '5', up until 1995, have been deposited with the National Maritime Museum. The Museum currently, therefore, has 90% of the crew agreements for 1955, 1965, 1975, 1985 and 1995. All remaining papers up to 1976 have been transferred to the Maritime History Archive in Newfoundland after this date up until 1990 I believe they have been destroyed.
You could also ask MMM Liverpool who are keepers of the Harrison Archives.
Crew agreements for the period you are interested in are searchable via official number.
I trust his is of help
regards
Roger


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Launched by The Furness Yard in 1921 as the "Canadiana" but completed as the "London Merchant" in 1923 she sailed without incident until a curse was placed on her in 1935 by giving her the name of "Politician".(Sad)


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Many thanks again Roger.
I will give those thins a try.
Cheers and take care.
Pat Baker.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Roger,
for thins please read things......oops.
Pat.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

The Book "Polly" by Roger Hutchinson has a photograph of the OLB in it, showing a stamp "To be preserved" which implies that it is still around in the UK. Maybe writing to Mr Hutchinson via the publishers, Mainstream might provide a lead.


----------

